# Campagnolo Record Rear Hub 9/10 - work with 11-speed?



## r_mutt (Aug 8, 2007)

do earlier (2006-2008) record rear hubs (black) work with 11 speed?


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*sure...*

Campy hasn't made any signifcant changes to their hubs since the oversize aluminum axled design came out, around 2000. They got it right the first time.


----------



## ultimobici (Jul 16, 2005)

I think you'll find that any 9/10 speed hub made by Campagnolo will work perfectly with 11 speed.


----------



## r_mutt (Aug 8, 2007)

thanks gents-


----------

